# Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?



## DaNi1337x (4. Juni 2016)

*Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Hey Leute, ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten einen PC zusammengebaut welcher auch soweit ganz gut läuft... das einzige Problem ist das er relativ "Laut" und warm wird vor allem bei dem Wetter momentan. Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen wovon die Lautstärke kommt (es ist jetzt nicht ultra laut aber ohne Kopfhörern ist es extrem nervig und empfinde das für mich persönlich als Laut) aber ich denke es ist der CPU Lüfter weil die R9 390 von Sapphire ja eine sehr leise Karte ist und ich momentan nur Ark spiele was ja auch eher die CPU beansprucht soweit ich weiß.

Die Lautstärke ist aber nicht mein Hauptproblem sondern eher die Hitze. Deshalb überlege ich mir neue Gehäuse Lüfter zu holen da ich noch die Standard Lüfter von meinem Gehäuse (Nanoxia Deep Silence 3) benutze.

Mein CPU Lüfter ist übrigens der EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis.

Da ich momentan nicht viel Geld ausgeben kann/möchte werde ich denke ich mal eher nur die Gehäuse Lüfter austauschen, aber trotzdem wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein bessere/gute Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter vorschlagen könntet.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Interessant wäre zu wissen, was für eine CPU du hast ^^

Und ich glaube kaum, dass du eine signifikante Verbesserung feststellen wirst, wenn du die Gehäuselüfter tauscht....so schlecht sind die vom DS3 nicht


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Es ist doch einfach herauszufinden welcher Lüfter stört... Einfach nacheinander jeden Lüfter kurz anhalten.
Desweiteren wären die Temperaturen deiner Hardware interessant und natürlich die Lüfter, auf welchen Drehzahlen die dann rumorgeln. Auch ob deine Gehäuselüfter geregelt werden und wenn wie (MoBo, Lüftersteuerung).
Einfach Lüfter oder Gehäuse tauschen... und wenn du Pech hast ist die Geräuschkulisse hinterher schlimmer. Jetzt ist halt Detektivarbeit angesagt. Die können wir dir leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## DaNi1337x (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Also mein Prozessor ist der Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 und meine Lüfter stelle ich beim Spielen immer auf max per Lüftersteuerung an dem Gehäuse.


----------



## fushigi01 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Und dann wunderst du dich, dass die Lüfter zu laut sind, wenn die auf Max laufen?! 
Überprüf doch beim spielen wie warm CPU und GPU werden, ich wette es ist alles noch im Rahmen auch wenn du die Lüfter per Lüftersteuerung nur auf mittel stellst. Und den CPU-Lüfter solltest du eh am Mainboard angeschlossen haben hoffe ich.


----------



## DaNi1337x (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ja ich habe die auf max. weil der sonst mega Warm wird bei ein paar Spielen... Beispielsweise bei Fifa 16 kann ich auf max Settings und 1440p spielen und Lüftersteuerung auf minimum und man hört den PC kaum und ist noch relativ kühl.

Und jetzt hier noch mal 3 Screens die ich eben gemacht habe nachdem Ark ca. 15 Minuten lief (das Spiel war dabei auch noch an) und Lüftersteuerung auf max:

PS: Ich höre keinen Unterschied beim Ark spielen ob Lüftersteuerung auf max oder mittel nur auf min höre ich bisschen weniger "rauschen"


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

CPU unter 70° und GPU unter 80° - wo ist dein Problem?  Dass ein relativ kleiner Ben Nevis deine CPU nicht knapp über Raumtemperatur hält, sollte klar sein...


----------



## DaNi1337x (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ja und deswegen frage ich hier ja auch nach nem besseren  Aber ich habe grade meinen PC auf gemacht und mal den CPU Lüfter angehalten, scheint doch die Grafikkarte zu sein weil ich keinen großen unterschied gemerkt habe... Und ich muss sagen als ich meinen PC aufgemacht habe bin ich ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen, die Seitenwand war fast so warm wie meine Heizung im Winter 

Zudem steht mein PC unter meinem Tisch wodurch sich die Luft etwas staut und es im Zimmer und vor allem da wo ich sitze ziemlich warm wird, leider kann der PC nirgendswo anders hin.

PS: CPU war jetzt mittlerweile bei maximal 66°C und GPU bei 80°C


----------



## 0madmexx0 (5. Juni 2016)

*Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Hi, sofern möglich kannst auch mal überflüssige Festplattenkäfige entfernen.
Das es im Gehäuse ordentlich warm wird, zeigt das ein Wärmestau vorliegt - zuwenig warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse gezogen wird - da würde ich mal versuchen einen von den zwei Lüftern in der Front im Deckel zu verbauen.
Wenn du Lüfter und CPU Kühler tauschen willst wirst so um die 80-100 Euro in die Hand nehmen müssen um auch einen Unterschied zu merken.
Ich kann da Noctua empfehlen, bequiet ist aber auch empfehlenswert.
Deine jetzigen Temps sind nicht bedenklich sondern quasi normal. Wenn das zu laut ist, bzw nach eigenem empfinden zu warm, muss man leider etwas tiefer ins Portemonnaie greifen[emoji6]


----------



## DaNi1337x (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Was wäre denn die beste Lösung? es gibt ja mehrere Optionen bei den Gehäuse Lüftern
- alle 3 Gehäuselüfter austauschen
- alle 3 Gehäuse Lüfter austauschen und 1-2 von den alten an die Decke des Gehäuse anbringen
- 1-2 neue Lüfter für die Decke vom Gehäuse kaufen (dann wahrscheinlich die 140mm Lüfter anstatt 120mm oder?)
- 4-5 neue Lüfter bestellen

Und welchen CPU Kühler würde ihr empfehlen? auch wenn ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich keinen neuen bestellen werde da der Großteil vom Lärm ja anscheinend doch von der Grafikkarte kommt.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Neue Gehäuselüfter würde ich vorerst keine Kaufen.

Du hast in deinem Gehäuse normalerweise 2 Lüfter in der Front und einen im Heck des Gehäuses. Hier würde ich mal versuchen ob 1 Lüfter in der Front (Lufteinlass) und 2 Lüfter im Heck bzw Deckel Besserung bringen.

4-5 Lüfter im Gehäuse ist zuviel des guten. Grundsätzlich gilt, je weniger Lüfter umso weniger Krach. Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse nur 2 Gehäuselüfter was bei richtiger Anordnung meist vollkommen reicht. Ist allerdings ein itx Formfaktor also mit deinem System nicht ganz vergleichbar. Verbaut ist ein Xeon 1231 und eine HD7970 die auch ganz schön einheizt.
Hier mal ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vorne angesaugte Luft kann ungehindert durch den CPU Kühler und wird hinten wieder rausgesaugt. Die warme Abluft der GPU wird dabei gleich mit transportiert

CPU Kühler wäre der Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich der "Klassiker" oder auch der be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich habe aus Platzgründen den Noctua NH-U9S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich mit 92mm Lüfter verbaut und der Kühlt den Xeon auf um die 50°C beim spielen.
Als Gehäuselüfter habe ich die NF-S12A verbaut (Die gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen Produktvergleich Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm, Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm | Geizhals Österreich)

Aber wie bereits erwähnt, versuche es zuerst mal mit der anderen Lüfteranordnung die ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## DaNi1337x (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Danke für die Antwort, bei meinem Gehäuse ist es leider nur möglich 1 Lüfter hinten anzubringen. Ich werde morgen aber einmal testen an die Decke einen Lüfter zu schrauben.... und ich habe grade etwas länger Ark gespielt (1-2 Stunden) und habe gesehen das die CPU gleich war wie auf dem Screen, nur meine Grafikkarte war bei 84°C.


----------



## DaNi1337x (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer CPU Lüfter / Neue Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ich habe eben einen Lüfter von vorne an die Decke vom Gehäuse gesetzt und wieder bisschen Ark gespielt, ich würde sagen die CPU wird etwas besser gekühlt (ca. 51-55°C) aber die GPU ist gleich geblieben (ca. 74°C).
Außerdem habe ich noch ein Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut und ziemlich viel Staub entfernt... ich weiß nicht ob es mir nur so vorkommt oder ob mein PC wirklich minimal leiser ist.

Ich denke wenn ich den oberen Lüfter durch nen größeren und vorne 2 etwas besser Lüfter benutzen würde, würde das schon einiges bringen... aber da kann ich mich natürlich auch irren ^^

EDIT: Also nach mehr als ner Stunde Ark ist meine Temperatur bei der CPU 50-54°C und GPU bei 74°C-75°C... also doch schon etwas besser


----------

